# [SOLVED] BSoD, possibly Norton related



## Se7enthPrpht (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello,

I have been getting random occurrences of the Blue Screen of Death since installing Norton Internet Security 2008. I have not tried uninstalling the program yet (I Googled the problem, it seems uninstalling isn't necessarily a fix, and uninstalling will be a last resort) but I have contacted their customer support, which was entirely unhelpful. (In short, they had me turn off the automatic restart upon system failure...)

I've attached text files of the last three dump files, which have already been analyzed. 

SRTSP.SYS has 'probably' caused the error twice and win32k.sys 'probably caused the error once. I don't have any of my other dump files available. I've gotten five total BSoD errors. I do have a "MEMORY.DMP" file, but I'm not sure what that is or if it would be helpful.

Thank you very much in advanced!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*

Hi. . .

Welcome to the Tech Support Forum - Vista Support!

I see the driver srtsp.sys given the blame, but that runs under service host - so I would say that Norton's navex15.sys driver caused srtsp.sys to leak memory.

My opinion on the 1st.

I'll be glad to look at the others but I have to get dinner for the kiddies.. OK?

regards. . . 

jcgriff2


----------



## Se7enthPrpht (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*

Thanks. 

There's no rush  

Are there any known workarounds for this problem? And what about the win32k.sys problem? Related?

Thanks again!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*

Hi again. . .

Great job on the dbug by the way...

I am staying with Norton's navex15.sys as the substantial contributing factor for in at least of the 3 BSODs. I could tell by its name alone that its origin was years ago as symantec generally has used "SYMxxxxx.sys" as the naming convention in more recent times. The origin of navex15.sys can be found in Windows 2000 - maybe before - and has been seen in many memory dumps. However, your drivers timestamp is February 28, 2008 - obviously recent. 

The other crashes were rather generic, in that Microsoft Windows files were named as the cause. This could happen, but I took a good look at the drivers listed in the memory dump and found several dating back into early 2006 - before Vista. 

One thing that I did see were the number of old drivers that you have in your system - early 2006 - from drivers for the modem, Nvidea, conexant, the sd camera card reader... Did you install the drivers for these or did Vista find them?

I do believe that you should go over your system top-to-bottom and see if new drivers are available for everything. You are now running Vista SP1 and BSODs will continue for you until the hardware/driver issue is remedied.

Good Luck to you. . .

jcgriff2 (JC)


----------



## Se7enthPrpht (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*

Thank you so much for the help and the speedy reply! 

Vista found the drivers itself. I got this computer (a laptop) just little over two weeks ago, so I haven't gotten a chance to tinker with it yet. I don't exactly know why I would have a driver for anything nVidia related, as this computer is entirely based off of a mobile Intel chipset. Odd, I'll look into it.

Again, thanks for your help! I'll start checking for drivers here in the near future. I'm very relieved to know that the problem was an easier fix than having to replace hardware, haha. I am still a little concerned that Dell would be shipping a laptop with Vista SP1 preinstalled and outdated drivers, though.


----------



## Se7enthPrpht (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*

My apologies for the double-post.

I've received the lovely BSoD two times since removing Norton (Now occurring much less frequently, obviously), but the dump files were identical. I haven't run a memory test yet, but I am about to. I'm a little worried, as the dump file I'm attaching to this post contains this line:

"IMAGE_NAME: memory_corruption"

I know how to debug the dump file, but I can't actually understand what it is saying. However, I'm thinking that this is pretty straight-forward with what the problem is... Shoot!

Any second opinions would be lovely though!

Also, all the drivers on this machine are as up-to-date as Dell will allow it. I'm not sure of technicalities on it, but it seems that Dell only allows drivers that are signed by them to be installed on their machines. Though, I'm not the tech-wizard I wish I was, so I may have been going about it wrong.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Sybrsean (May 17, 2008)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*

Ok, me too same thing. Here's the last 5 dumps.
Every one of them point to Syamtec. I'm running Norton Internet Security 2008 on a new loaded DEL 720H2C. Every driver was loaded according to a Dell rep who walked me through it after 7 previous attempts that left me with lots of other BSOD. The only driver loaded are factory loaded drivers and one update Nvidia driver for the dual 8800GTX video cards.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*



Hi Se7enthPrpht - 

Please zip up and attach the actual dump file that the dbug log belongs to - I look at much more than is contained therein.

Thanks. .. 

jcgriff2

@ Sybrsean - Please do the same... however, please do so on new thread - one that you start - this thread belongs to Se7enthPrpht and his system troubles. Besides, your BSOD does not appear to be the fault of Symantec (Norton) - not below the surface anyway. Do you have Lord of the Rings? Please send a PM to me when you start the new thread.


----------



## Se7enthPrpht (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*

Odd. My minidump folder is empty.

However, I think I may have solved my problem. I haven't had the BSoD in about six days now, so I think I should be fine.

My memory test came back clean (I ran it twice - once with normal settings, but five passes, and once with the extended test and two passes) so I think we're fine there. Not to mention that was the only time I ever received that message. Any subsequent STOP errors were driver issues, which I cleared up.

But, thanks for the help! It was really appreciated! 

I don't know if you can - or want - to use it, but I got bored and tried to make what I can to show my appreciation. I made a different little "Microsoft Tech Team" banner for you guys if you want it:

GIF:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v318/AbsenceofAgony/TSF-1.gif

PNG:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v318/AbsenceofAgony/TSF.png

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## bdesmondMVP (May 19, 2008)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*

Not sure what version of the symevent module you have, but it's an out of band update. See http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ent-security.nsf/docid/1998092408260848.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD, possibly Norton related*



bdesmondMVP said:


> Not sure what version of the symevent module you have, but it's an out of band update. See http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/ent-security.nsf/docid/1998092408260848.


Hi Se7enthPrpht - 

Thank you for the kind words and the banners as well. 

As you thought, we are required to "wear" the current one, but I will forward the ones you made to the appropriate parties for consideration in the next round of banner updates.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


@ bdesmondMVP - Thank you for your input.

.


----------

